# International Harvester Rim Paint



## sammy the RED (Sep 15, 2003)

Most of the guys I know and myself, use IH-Aluminum for the rims.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

What is this answer for, A phantom post?. I haven`t seen a post asking about Rim Color Paint.


----------

